
Dwarf planet is the most distant solar system object we’ve ever observed - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/19/18144587/dwarf-planet-solar-system-object-distant
======
masonic
I wish they had mentioned what the two _other_ moving objects in the photo
are.

There's one just to the left of center and another in the lower right corner.

